
AI Learns to Write Haikus - janjongboom
https://www.brianweet.com/2019/06/16/write-ai-gpt-2-haiku.html
======
DATACOMMANDER
After the training is done, does the algorithm use a dictionary file to
generate haikus, or is it allowed to use entire lines from the dataset? If the
former, I’m impressed. If the latter, I’m just annoyed that this is being
presented as something of any significance whatsoever.

